# Car Wanted



## emi0001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi I am looking for a used car to buy. I will be located in Keramoti/Kavala ( Thrace) if anyone is selling a car or has any contacts, I would be very grateful. I do not require a new car.

Many Thanks


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

emi0001 said:


> Hi I am looking for a used car to buy. I will be located in Keramoti/Kavala ( Thrace) if anyone is selling a car or has any contacts, I would be very grateful. I do not require a new car.
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi. You can contact the owner of SPEEDY CAR HIRE in liminaria thassos. I know he had a few for sale for around 2200 euro and they ran very well. He speaks very good English. 
Sorry I don't have his number with me at the moment. The cars were Hyundai and fist. Personally I would choose the Hyundai as I've got lots of experience with hire cars on that island and Hyundai have never let me down
Good luck Sam


----------



## emi0001 (Apr 2, 2012)

samrvy said:


> Hi. You can contact the owner of SPEEDY CAR HIRE in liminaria thassos. I know he had a few for sale for around 2200 euro and they ran very well. He speaks very good English.
> Sorry I don't have his number with me at the moment. The cars were Hyundai and fist. Personally I would choose the Hyundai as I've got lots of experience with hire cars on that island and Hyundai have never let me down
> Good luck Sam


Thanks Sam, Thats great. I will check it out


----------



## littlemissdebbie (May 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm driving over from the UK to arrive by 1st June and will then have a van that I will want to get rid of if you're interested.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

emi0001 said:


> Thanks Sam, Thats great. I will check it out


Hi. Just wondering if you had any luck finding a car
Sam.


----------

